
[m.imgur.com] page load performance - mparramon
https://github.com/perfs/audits/issues/1
======
Yaggo
m.imgur.com executes ~500 KB of javascript. That's the only problem. You don't
need that much code to show few images with comments. (Wether server-side
rendered or not.)

The desktop site is even worse, scripts weighting ~1.5 MB.

